# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentet ne Torino

## BenAlbani

Pershendetje,

Une jam nje student shqiptar ne Torino dhe ne qytetin ku banoj tanime prej disa vitesh kam deshire te organizoj nje grupim studentesh ( por jo vetem ). Ideja ime eshte ajo e krijimit te nje grupi vullnetar qe te ofroje sherbime per komunitetin shqiptar ne Torino. Kjo eshte natyrisht nje ide fillestare e cila mund fare mire te evoluoje ne te ardhmen. Zhvillimi eventual do te jete natyrisht i lidhur me numrin e atyre te cilet do te jene te interesuar ti bashkohen kesaj ideje dhe ti dedikojne asaj kohe dhe energji. 

I ftoj te gjithe ata qe jane te interesuar, te me kontaktojne permes postes elektronike ne adresen e meposhtme:

kurseanglisht@hotmail.com

Falemnderit
BenAlbani

----------


## BenAlbani

Pershendetje !!!

Nese ti qe po e lexon kete mesazh je student shqiptar ne qytetin e Torinos dhe deshiron, apo te duhet te studjosh gjuhen angleze mund te kontaktosh me kete adrese e-maili: kurseanglisht@hotmail.com, per te marre info rreth nje iniciative shume interesante qe ju drejtohet pikerisht studenteve shqiptare ne kete qytet.

----------

